# New Colombians



## Jorg (Nov 20, 2010)

I am quarantining Some new arrivals for my Friend Harold
Corydoras armatus








Corydoras julii these guys are huge some hitting 3 inches








True altum angels








L-052 these guys are looking good








Apistogramma agassizii still to small to show good color but I think it won't be long


----------

